

Ask HN: What's up with invisible threads? - sendos

I was looking for updates to this thread
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3147157<p>but it is nowhere to be found on HN. Even after several pages, it does not show up.<p>I searched for it on Google, and that's how I found it, and it apparently is still present in the HN database, but simply does not show up on the first several pages of HN.<p>I've noticed this before with other threads, and I'm a bit baffled. Was this flagged as spam? If yes, why wasn't it deleted? If no, why is it hidden?
======
sendos
Interesting that people seem to be interested in this issue but no
explanations yet.

Maybe I should have titled this "Ask PG: ..."

------
Mz
The thread you linked to is (currently) three days old. That's like
practically an archaelogical dig for HN (granted it was only 2 days old when
you posted this now day old question). This forum moves pretty fast. I email
myself a link to anything I want to check back on because it moves so fast. I
really don't see any reason to treat this as some big mystery.

~~~
sendos
As you mention, when I posted this, that thread was not that old. Also, I went
through several pages of HN threads, and ended up on pages where the threads
where much older and had fewer points than that thread, and yet that thread
was nowhere to be found.

~~~
Mz
Sounds like we might need more data? As you noted, your question got upvoted,
so presumably some folks are curious. Yet there hasn't been any kind of
substantive reply. Maybe start linking similar threads here or something and
see if the picture can be fleshed out some?

Just thinking out loud (and I'm possibly the worst person here to help you
with this as I am not a hacker).

Take care.

